# Tire Size - What Fits, What Doesn't?



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm putting a list of 'approved' tire sizes for the GTO's. I'd like to know the following 

Tire Size
Rim width and offset, or stock 17/18
Does it fit good, rub a bit, not fit, or fits with modifications


example

235/40/18
Stock 18
fits good

I'll be putting them all in to one list that will be updated when ever new info is found, and will be kept in one place.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I have 245/40-18's with no rubbing. Fits great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

Stock Rims?

Not to sound like a nag, but...


<nag>Could people that have sizes other than stock please post what they have on their cars, please.</nag>


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> I'm putting a list of 'approved' tire sizes for the GTO's. I'd like to know the following
> 
> Tire Size
> Rim width and offset, or stock 17/18
> ...


I have ROH 18" 245/40/18 and275/35/18 rear w/52mm offset They rubbed inthe back so I had my fenders rolled.Now they fit perfectly.


----------

